# Favorite Episode of Andy Griffith Show



## caddy (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a few, but I think # 77 Capture's the Spirit of TAGS.

Then I found this online. How interesting:

http://www.thecross-photo.com/The_Andy_Griffith_Show_and_The_Bible.htm


----------



## tdowns (Sep 26, 2006)

*Don\'t know which is #77*

But one of the first that pops into my mind is the one where Barney had to take down that bully out on the highway...boy was he scared, but he stood in there.....way to go Barn!!!!

Also under same theme when Op had to stand up to a bully, and then the time Andy went after the big bad guys without a gun......Now that's what I'm talking about.

BEST SHOW EVER in early years....LOVE IT!


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 26, 2006)

86. ANDY DISCOVERS AMERICA
Air Date: 03-04-63.
Opie experiences trouble with history and is not exactly thrilled with his new teacher, "Old Lady" Crump (Aneta Corsaut).
*Dont Miss: Barney explaining the Emancipation Proclamation.

(Barney) "œEmancipation proclamation was a proclamation, is what it was"
(Andy) What was it about?
(Barney) "œIt was about Emancipation !!! What do you think it was about? Use your head man !! Its common knowledge" There was these folks. And how else was they gonna get themselves emancipated, unless there was a proclamation." "œSo they got themselves a proclamation, and they called it "œThe Emancipation Proclamation" I´m surprised at you for not knowing that Andy !! And I´ll tell you something else." "œI´m even more surprised that you think I don´t know about the Emancipation Proclamation" 

Far and away the very best episode, In my humble opinion.


----------



## tdowns (Sep 26, 2006)

*lol*


Classic!!!!


----------



## caddy (Sep 26, 2006)

Interesting Bob

I watched this one just last night. It was a riot watching Barn standing behind the kids as Andy has them all in "Story mode".


Concerning episode # 77, it's is called:

"Man in a Hurry" 

Filmed as Episode #77 - #79 in the original broadcast order
Air date: January 14, 1963


Season 3






> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> 86. ANDY DISCOVERS AMERICA
> Air Date: 03-04-63.
> Opie experiences trouble with history and is not exactly thrilled with his new teacher, "Old Lady" Crump (Aneta Corsaut).
> ...



[Edited on 9-26-2006 by caddy]


----------



## ReadBavinck (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the one where Barney tries to recite the Preamble and can't do it without Andy prompting him on every word. The timing between the two is great.


----------



## caddy (Sep 26, 2006)

^

Love it

It never ceases to amaze me the moral truths and belly-aching laughter that can be wrapped up in one show like TAGs. I have found myself praying over the years for the cast of charaters--the real people in the show--and hope that it meets with some graciousness on our Lord's part. I think AG is a believer. I have read Don Knotts bio and he alludes to a Christian upbringing in West Virginia, but one wonders. I am just enamored with the wholesomeness of the program and the wonderful thoughts and laughs it always leaves me with after watching it.

Philippians 4:8 8 Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy -- meditate on these things. 

TAGs comes as close to that on TV as I can find....

[Edited on 9-26-2006 by caddy]


----------



## blhowes (Sep 26, 2006)

One of my favorites is when Barney accidentally foils a bank robbery. The bank robber is hauled away, vows revenge on Barney, and then escapes to carry out his revenge. Barney acts real brave until he finds out the robber has escaped. He ends up getting credit for capturing the robber, with a little unseen help from Andy.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 26, 2006)

There are too many episodes that I love to pick a favorite. It is STILL my favorite show today and I watch it every opportunity I get.


----------

